# Ideas on how to model two bridges



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the first Bridge I'd like to do is the Nicholson Viaduct in PA. what would be the best things to use to construct it? It's over 2300' prototype and I would like to do every inch of it.


The second Bridge is the Arsenal Bridge in Rock Island, IL, it spans the Mississippi river between Davenport, IA and the Rock Island Arsenal then goes off into Rock Island, IL. It has a rotating section above one of the locks on the river and is double deck top has 2 tracks on it and there is a 2 lane mesh floor road underneath it.

Here is a google link to a lot of nice pics of the arsenal bridge

https://www.google.com/search?q=ars...zK8PlsATR_4K4DQ&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=798

Thanks in advance


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You tryin' to outdo David, our resident bridge builder?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

not at all LOL will probably contract him to build the Arsenal one for me though LOL the Viaduct will have to be built in place though look at the dimensions of this thing LOL UPS, FEDEX and USPS would have a field day with me on shipping plus just say it wasn't packed well enough after they punt it to my door LOL

http://www.northeastpennsylvania.com/NicholsonViaduct.htm

model scaler claims it will be almost 15' long and almost 2' tall LOL


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

damn that is gonna be a heckuva bridge


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and the sad thing about this story is that I have the perfect spot for it on the layout I am designing. maybe by the time I have the structure it's going in built I will have the viaduct done too LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's an inspiration.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Where is our friendly bridge builder?

I got the plans to the one I'd like him to build for me LOL

it's only 7 sections and the 5th one swings LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> Where is our friendly bridge builder?
> 
> I got the plans to the one I'd like him to build for me LOL
> 
> it's only 7 sections and the 5th one swings LOL


Mr Stockwell will, "never, ever, never build a bridge that lifts, swings, rotates, or moves in any way! Never,ever, never!" 

NEVER! :smokin:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

will never swing while it's on the layout just need the bridge in sections so I can assemble them on the layout when I get them LOL

And hopefully with these 2 bridges I can make it into Model Railroader and give him one heck of a shout out for the Arsenal Bridge LOL


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Somebody did a model of that viaduct. I saw it in a model magazine several years ago. I can't remember any details, but if I run across the magazine I'll post it here.

One way this could be done is by making a plywood core and using texture paint to get the concrete effect. I would need scale drawings, birch plywood and a good bandsaw with a fine blade to even consider this.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

there is a partial model of it on the layout in the steamtown mall in HO but nowhere near full scale size.

Did they do a full scale replica of it? Would be very interested to see the article.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

found it. not a complete version but he did it

http://www.birchardvilleobservatory.org/ModelTrains/bridgeTunk.html


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

started the conversions on the Viaduct now to go get supplies to make templates. The wife brought up a good idea on the viaduct. why not make 2? so hey guess I'm making 2 of them LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why not 4?
You could probably get a good buck for them if they turn out good.

What scale are you modeling this week? :dunno:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

doing both in N scale. The demand for that viaduct and the space the one's I'm building take up there will be a very small niche market for them. so not really worth my time to sell one really

Given up on HO unless they are display models


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well then one of the Tunkhannock Creek viaducts would look good on the wall for a shelf to display some HO. 
Then underneath the HO one in N scale would look good too.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the HO one would be almost 30' long and over 2' high no way am I building that to sit around LOL I got display cases for those kind of things LOL


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

sawgunner said:


> the first Bridge I'd like to do is the Nicholson Viaduct in PA. what would be the best things to use to construct it? It's over 2300' prototype and I would like to do every inch of it.
> 
> 
> The second Bridge is the Arsenal Bridge in Rock Island, IL, it spans the Mississippi river between Davenport, IA and the Rock Island Arsenal then goes off into Rock Island, IL. It has a rotating section above one of the locks on the river and is double deck top has 2 tracks on it and there is a 2 lane mesh floor road underneath it.
> ...


HELLO sawgunnr!!! That is some project you have in mind!! I'm actually surprised you have the space for an exact duplicate?? Sorry I didn't respond earlier, but been laid up :thumbsdown:for over a month with pneumonia and pleurisy. I counted 10 arches on the Nicholson Viaduct and to me thats 10 bridges as far as time is concerned. Anyway since I'm a basswood user that's what I would use. My idea would be to build a square post with thin material and and smaller pieces to form the details on each one, since i don't have the machine shop equipment.:dunno: If you have a wood working shop to cut and mill notches and arches, then that viaduct shouldn't be that bad!!! JUST BIG!!:appl:
Are you planing to duplicate the Arsenal Bridge also??:stroke: Another big project!!
I can see that you don't do anything in a small way You must have a gymnasium for a layout!!:laugh::laugh: Good luck!!:thumbsup:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey David! Sorry to hear you've been sick hope all gets better soon for ya!!

I have printed out the blue prints to the Arsenal Bridge as well as the Viaduct, It's a definite go on the Viaduct but the Arsenal Bridge complete will be a little over 10' long when completed so will have to compress that one or just go with something similar in a 2-4 span model.

I am planning things out at the moment for my dream layout that will be housed in a garage and climate controlled. so far the dimensions are 20' X 30' for the layout and I decided on a full replica of the Viaduct to fill one area of my plant that would have just ended up straight track anyways. 

The Viaduct will be built first as that is a definite for the layout but the Arsenal I can't seem to find a good space for it in full length but I do love how it's got tracks over roads on it.


----------

